# Found this on the DU site...



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I found this interesting that ND would block such a purchase, anyone else have opinions on this?
http://www.ducks.org/news/1768/DucksUnl ... aysNo.html


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It would be nice to be able to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

ND trapper said:


> It would be nice to be able to hear the other side of the story.


x2


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Pretty good article about it in today's GF Herald:

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... oor%20news


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My opinion is the sale should have been allowed.

But did anyone else catch this?


> In an effort to preserve a chunk of that habitat, conservation group Ducks Unlimited offered to pay the Hetletved family $335,000 or $560 an acre - more than twice what anyone else offered for land


Why the hell is DU offering them double what it's worth?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The reverse of freedom,free enterprise,and private property.Sad to see a group of local yahoos(tyrants)run amuck.In NoDak of all places.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The article states that 560/acre is twice the usual selling price but I would not believe those figures. I would be suprised if you can purchse land in ND for 230/acre. Iget the impression that this very good hunting land. It would go much higher than 230.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Any type of hunting land is 700 or more an acre around here.


----------



## Grumann (Dec 21, 2008)

NO Hunting groups or non profit groups for that matter should be able to buy land . It is no good for the farmer, rancher or the State of ND.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There has to be more to the story. If the land is only worth $320 then it is crap land and they shouldn't even think about buying it. But for most parts around the state $700 is average. Also alot of people still hate DU so that also might come into play.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Grumann said:


> NO Hunting groups or non profit groups for that matter should be able to buy land . It is no good for the farmer, rancher or the State of ND.


Maybe you could enlighten us all one the basis of your statement Mr Myers? aka Angus..mauser or whatever username your using today.. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> The article states that 560/acre is twice the usual selling price but I would not believe those figures. I would be suprised if you can purchse land in ND for 230/acre. Iget the impression that this very good hunting land. It would go much higher than 230.


x 2!

If you can find prime habitat for $230 an acre, I WANT IN TOO!!! Hell, I bet youd be hard pressed to find ANY type of land for $230/acre in this state.

I think DU was looking for a shoulder to cry on with that statement.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

If you read the article $230 was merely the best offer they had received (doesnt sound like they wanted to let it go for that either)...It says nothing about "hunting land value".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

IF the land is poor land why would they want to buy it?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

The land has poor agricultural value but it has a great wildlife value. Its location is in one of NDs best nesting areas. With 100 plus duck nest per square mile.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

A private landowner should be able to sell his or her land to any willing seller. Unfortunately that is not the case in North Dakota.

Last fall I checked out a few parcels of land for sale in Sheridan county. Each was about 160 acres with about 1/4th tillable, the rest pasture and a few wetlands on each parcel. The pieces were going for about $450/acre.


----------

